# So I let my girlfriend borrow my Nintendo DS..



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 22, 2010)

So about a week ago, I let my girlfriend borrow my Nintendo DS with Brain Age 2, Tetris and Mario Kart and several other games. *EDGE DS*

I didn't take the charger because I wasn't planning on leaving it behind.

After 2 days of waiting for the battery to die, I went to pick it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She got hooked on it! I am planning on buying one for her b-day. (May 1st)

She now bugs me just about everyday and tells me if she can borrow it again! Whenever I go to her house, she is like "Bring the DS....and the charger!"

I "accidentally" forget the charger..

Am i selfish for not wanting to let her borrow my DS? 

She doesn't seem to understand that i need to play my Pokemon SS and Zelda.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahaha, just a little bit, jerk!
I'd be sad if my boyfriend deprived me of my DS, as he's the one who got me hooked as well...

but pssshh whatevs, its understandable. She'll just have to wait til May!


----------



## supervenice (Apr 22, 2010)

well..it depends if you wanna really make her happy----SACRIFICE bro.


----------



## nutella (Apr 22, 2010)

not at all, although it is a nice gesture.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 22, 2010)

Dude, I'd say give her that one and get yourself a new one. Instant gratification for her, and a band new shiny DS for you!


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 22, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Dude, I'd say give her that one and get yourself a new one. Instant gratification for her, and a band new shiny DS for you!



It had a long run. I think you are right.

DSi XL Here i come!


----------



## supervenice (Apr 22, 2010)

orrrrrrrrrr...make her play the game where you wipe off the sweat of anime guys----horny!!!!!


just sayin..eventhough its japanese..


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 22, 2010)

supervenice said:
			
		

> orrrrrrrrrr...make her play the game where you wipe off the sweat of anime guys----horny!!!!!
> 
> 
> just sayin..eventhough its japanese..



Huh?

Hmm...she isn't into asians. (No Racial!) hahaha.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 22, 2010)

supervenice said:
			
		

> orrrrrrrrrr...make her play the game where you wipe off the sweat of anime guys----horny!!!!!
> 
> 
> just sayin..eventhough its japanese..



*Do what now?*


----------



## zeromac (Apr 22, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> supervenice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Is that a meatball?

On-topic: Let her borrow the NDS selfish bastard, then you'll get something in return


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 22, 2010)

Zeromac: Thats meatwad. If you havnt seen Aqua Teen Hunger Force, you should do so now.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahaha awww you guys are so nice, I'm the only person who was like "eh fuck 'er, let her wait a week" now I feel like a tool...


----------



## Warren_303 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hard to say if your being selfish... The DS is like mans best friend j/k but it is in a way to me lol.

If you could spare it and play other games if you have other consoles it might be worth it. I agree with what zeromac said you may get something in return if you don't already.

DSL XL would be sick, I want one really bad too.


----------



## chriso (Apr 22, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> supervenice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









(OnTopic - Buy a new DS for her B-day)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 22, 2010)

You did the world a good deed and introduced your gf to gaming! And I don't blame her for wanting to play! And neither do I condemn you for being selfish.. That's what I would do anyway haha. But it'll be fun for you guys in May when you both have DSes (or DSi/XL) and can game together! And I totally agree... you should give her your old one and treat yourself to a new one! Like a DSi XL Yummmm.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 22, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> You did the world a good deed and introduced your gf to gaming! And I don't blame her for wanting to play! And neither do I condemn you for being selfish.. That's what I would do anyway haha. But it'll be fun for you guys in May when you both have DSes (or DSi/XL) and can game together! And I totally agree... you should give her your old one and treat yourself to a new one! Like a DSi XL Yummmm.



But she is only going to brake, brake, brake my cart!

I know right..i will be owning her so hard in Mario Kart and getting kisses in return. Sounds like a win-win situation!


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 22, 2010)

Just buy her a new one.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 22, 2010)

Get here a nice new DSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She'll definitely love that.


----------



## mad567 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well thank God that my Gfriend doesn't play video games at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




............

What i have to say to you is just be pattient ntill may


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 22, 2010)

Just get her a new DS/give her your DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't see that as a problem
its good that they get hooked with games a little
so they know how wonderful being a gamer can be


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 22, 2010)

ya, just give her your old DS and get yourself a new DS. Next, have wifi nights with each other


----------



## OSW (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, a while back my girlfriend and even her Mum (both chinese) had a try of Taiko no Tatsujin and really liked it lol. The Mum said she might buy one, altho she never did lol.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 22, 2010)

haha i had this problem

cheapest solution

put a emulator on her laptop or pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




she can keep her save games and the DS is ures


----------



## GameSoul (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, either way you go on the DSes, you should buy a flashcart for her if you don't already have one. Unless you plan to buy all the games


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 22, 2010)

My GF is the best RPG player i ever met, she collects _everything_ and she always plays my xbox and whatnot. Long story short, i bought a PSP1K so she can play GBA advanced games and it's the best gift a partner can give. ^^ hope i'll get a PS3 from her now..


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 22, 2010)

Nothing in life is free eh, as long as she is attending to her being a girl friend all is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey if my wife wants to use my PC/laptop/DS XL I better be getting something out of it eh.

Hmm wait I already am


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't give her money or gifts (DS). She should buy it herself. Don't do everything she wants, even if you want to do it. Open the door/car's door for her is annoying because thats mean a girl is more important than a boy ? Show respect ? No! Carry school books for her ? THATS STUPID. A girl is not mean to be queen! We are all equals and we should show the same respect!!


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 22, 2010)

RockmanForte's words are spoken by a single man  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's a line between being a gentleman and being a slave...


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 22, 2010)

Um, yeah, what the hey dude...no need to be so hostile!  

It's not cool if the girl expects you to do that stuff and wants to be treated like a spoiled princess all the time, but holding her books and opening a door for her once in a while? That's just being nice to a girl you like, what's so wrong with that...


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 22, 2010)

When she "accidentally" withholds her goods from you I am sure you will not be happy. It is good that you introduced her to it and she enjoys playing but just bring the charger and tell her later that it is your turn to play. Save up more quickly and get it for her sooner so you do would not have to give yours up. This will be the gift that keeps giving especially since you can give her titles for it that she would mention that she might like and you will have to put less thought into gifts, obviously supplement the game with something else for her enjoyment.


----------



## playallday (Apr 22, 2010)

_Depends on how many nights a week you get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 22, 2010)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> But she is only going to *brake, brake, brake my cart!*
> 
> I know right..i will be owning her so hard in Mario Kart and getting kisses in return. Sounds like a win-win situation!



I see what you did there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope I wasn't the only one that got the reference


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 22, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Don't give her money or gifts (DS). She should buy it herself. Don't do everything she wants, even if you want to do it. Open the door/car's door for her is annoying because thats mean a girl is more important than a boy ? Show respect ? No! Carry school books for her ? THATS STUPID. A girl is not mean to be queen! We are all equals and we should show the same respect!!



arent you the one that commented on my tattoo and said tattoo's are against god?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 22, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> _Depends on how many nights a week you get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat me to the punch, dammit! I was going to say the exact same thing.

You should give her the choice between a DSi XL and that DSL, because maybe she wants _bigger_ things to play with. That way she has more room for _touching_.


----------



## playallday (Apr 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








But can she handle a _bigger_ thing?  Most chicks have a hard time _fitting it in_ their hands.

Back on topic, I think you should give her a new one.


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 22, 2010)

Get her a DSi maybe. let her capture the moments with you. She'll be touched(no sexual pun intended).


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 22, 2010)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> So about a week ago, I let my girlfriend borrow my Nintendo DS with Brain Age 2, Tetris and Mario Kart and several other games. *EDGE DS*
> 
> I didn't take the charger because I wasn't planning on leaving it behind.
> 
> ...


Seems like the only reason she keeps you around anymore is because she wants to play your ds.
Giving her a ds might be a bad idea, since she might break up with you when she gets hooked really badly.


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 22, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> tKo HaXoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now now, lets not discourage him. Although, you're quite right.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 22, 2010)

chriso said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*No! Giving her a present would be a sign of weakness. And believe me, I know that chicks don't dig weakness. Buy it for me! Because those who give stuff, will.... just gimme the god damned DS*




/master shake


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 22, 2010)

Post pics of your girlfriend so that we can, uh.. you know, "assess the situation"...












sorry, I couldn't resist...

She'll have to wait until May. Then you two can play together.


----------



## cantbesaved (Apr 23, 2010)

let her play with it untill she gets bored with it. just make sure she doesnt get ahold of the 360 lol


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just get her one, hopefully it won't BREAK your pockets not BRAKE.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 23, 2010)

So the plan is just get her a Pink DS Lite on craigslist with a flash cart. Its only going to run me about 75 dollars. The pink ones sell so cheap on craigslist (I have no idea why)


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice, good work. She will appreciate the grand gesture.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 23, 2010)

Whatever you decide yourself.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (May 3, 2010)

May 1st passed and i got her a pink ds lite with an EDGE so she won't accidentally delete the games from the flash cart!

Her reaction was epic!


----------



## Finishoff (May 3, 2010)

This topic made me laugh, its pretty cute. Just let her use it and trade off once in awhile. Unless you start suffering from withdrawal...


----------



## lowjeep (May 4, 2010)

This should provide you with a great opportunity.


----------



## R2DJ (May 4, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky!!!


----------

